# The growing your hair without looking like a hobo thread



## jbab (Jun 26, 2013)

Those recent short/long hair threads have inspired me to start this one. I used to have long hair, ended up shaving it, and now I want it long again. However, I'm not looking forward to that 1-2 year long phase of looking like a hobo because my hair is at an awkward length. I got through it in high school, but now that I'm in my twenties I'd like to be able to stay good (or at least decent ) looking during that period (for myself, and for the ladies y'know...). Does anyone have experience/advice to share on awkward-medium-not-short-neither-long-enough-length hair grooming?


----------



## pink freud (Jun 26, 2013)

It really depends on what type of hair you have:

Straight hair? You can do just about anything with it. Style it with product or just do whatever.

Curly hair? Look like a hobbit.

In betweenish wavy hair? Suffersuffersuffersuffer.

Guess which type of hair I have...


----------



## jbab (Jun 26, 2013)

My hair is dead straight. It'll pretty much stay vertical unless it's already a couple inches long


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 26, 2013)

jbab said:


> Those recent short/long hair threads have inspired me to start this one. I used to have long hair, ended up shaving it, and now I want it long again. However, I'm not looking forward to that 1-2 year long phase of looking like a hobo because my hair is at an awkward length. I got through it in high school, but now that I'm in my twenties I'd like to be able to stay good (or at least decent ) looking during that period (for myself, and for the ladies y'know...). Does anyone have experience/advice to share on awkward-medium-not-short-neither-long-enough-length hair grooming?


Wash it and brush it for starters?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 26, 2013)

You gotta look a little weird for a while... There's always that period where your hair just doesn't quite look right... 

I've had several of these...

The key is to find new ways to style it so that it looks good during a given period of development. For instance... My hair is just starting to get past shoulder length and it looks good most of the time but can be a bit awkward at times so I mainly keep it tied back or wrapped up in some kind of way. My year round tan makes it a little easier for me to get away with head wraps and such, though.

When it was shorter I would do all kinds of things to get it to look okay. Mainly I was far more diligent in maintenance since it was a lot easier to look bad during that phase. Maintenance including: washing, cutting/trimming, etc. 

I also have dreads, so I'm not sure how much of this actually applies to anyone else.


----------



## jbab (Jun 26, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> Wash it and brush it for starters?



That I already do good sir



Konfyouzd said:


> You gotta look a little weird for a while... There's always that period where your hair just doesn't quite look right...
> 
> I've had several of these...



Yeah, I'm trying to attenuate more than I'm trying to avoid haha


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 26, 2013)

Hats, toques and bandannas. Start a rotation.

Or just embrace the hobo lookout you'd be surprised how many girls dig it.


----------



## Randy (Jun 26, 2013)

Hats, then layers


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 26, 2013)

TheKindred said:


> Hats, toques and bandannas. Start a rotation.
> 
> Or just embrace the hobo lookout you'd be surprised how many girls dig it.



You'd be surprised at what girls like--period...


----------



## jbab (Jun 26, 2013)

TheKindred said:


> Hats, toques and bandannas. Start a rotation.
> 
> Or just embrace the hobo lookout you'd be surprised how many girls dig it.



The only thing with that is that I'm not in school anymore. The software industry isn't exactly a place where you're judged for your looks (especially not in the company I work for ), but the hobo look might not be great if I end up looking for work somewhere else


----------



## Ajb667 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd like to know too. 
I have somewhere between wavy and straight hair,


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 26, 2013)

Just look like Chris Cornell.


----------



## KevHo (Jun 26, 2013)

I go through the same cycle every year. I let my hair grow for about 6 months and then one day I look in the mirror and hate it.


----------



## silent suicide (Jun 26, 2013)

KevHo said:


> I go through the same cycle every year. I let my hair grow for about 6 months and then one day I look in the mirror and hate it.



Pretty much this, but I cover it up with hats..
And then keep it growing for a few more months until it pisses me off every minute of the day..


----------



## mcsalty (Jun 27, 2013)

i wore a hat until my hair got long enough to tie up without looking like someone snipped my ponytail off as a prank


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 27, 2013)

KevHo said:


> I go through the same cycle every year. I let my hair grow for about 6 months and then one day I look in the mirror and hate it.



You just have to stick with it. You'll always be cycling between a shittty stage and a 'cool' stretch up until a certain length when it stops mattering.

Just remember before you break and cut it, tomorrow you may wake up and it's back to a good phase. It's pretty gratifying the day you suddenly realize you've successfully grown out a decent length.

Plus, being able to do this:  is boss.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 27, 2013)

i used to rock a mullet, but right out of high school i had to cut it in order to get a "*real job*", and keep it short when i was in leadership rolls. 

loved long hair when i was younger, but im getting old now and its thinning. when i became self-employed, i tried growing it out again a few years ago and it was not a pretty sight...

...i kinda looked like a cross between the lead singer for the scorpions & singer for strapping young lads lol.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 27, 2013)

This...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 27, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> This...



reminds me of...


----------



## Carver (Jun 27, 2013)

sigh, i miss my hairs.

i found the best thing to do was tie it back when you were in the "1950's euro star" hair doo phase. yeah you do look like a member of the rolling stones, and no. no one is impressed. i would tie it back with a head band so instead of looking like a member from the rolling stones, i looked like a 1980's work out champ, so may as well wear the shorts to go with it. 


immmmmm no help here sorry.


----------



## Brill (Jun 27, 2013)

i have shoulder length hair my self. i brush and wash it daily, it turns into a terrible lovecraftian type beast however. i dont get called a hobo though. they just say rapist instead.

my tip, tie it up. makes it look nicer through the "hobo" stange.


----------



## possumkiller (Jun 27, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> You gotta look a little weird for a while... There's always that period where your hair just doesn't quite look right...
> 
> I've had several of these...
> 
> ...


 
You have a year round tan? Do you go to a sunbed? I always get that awful farmer tan in the winter time here.


----------



## thebunfather (Jun 27, 2013)

I have wavy hair and started letting it go about a year ago. Knowing that I'd look homeless, I went all out and stopped shaving as well. Very homeless looking all winter (thank god for Michigan winters and beanies!). 

I must say, though: After a year, the beard is looking good and my hair is finally long enough to tie back. 

I say just let it go, dude. It'll only look like shit for a couple months!


----------



## jbab (Jun 27, 2013)

Haha let's hope I can tie it within a year from now, I'm starting from pretty much a shaved head


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 27, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> You have a year round tan? Do you go to a sunbed? I always get that awful farmer tan in the winter time here.



No... I'm Cuban/Bahamian. Many of my ancestors were darkies.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 27, 2013)

pink freud said:


> It really depends on what type of hair you have:
> 
> Straight hair? You can do just about anything with it. Style it with product or just do whatever.
> 
> ...



Also depends upon which way your hair grows, how thick/thin it is, and how many cowlicks you have. 

For instance, my hair grows forward, I have eight ....ing cowlicks, and my hair is thick, so everything I do is a mess.


----------



## asher (Jun 27, 2013)

I've got really thick hair (on the sides, anyhow) but it's mostly straight, thin on top, and a long thin face. Pretty sure I can't do anything except keep it short-ish. If I let it go out without touching it, it starts going out sideways... I _could_ do Spike from Cowboy Bebop if I teased it up a bit, but that's a thing that looks way better drawn.


----------



## jbab (Jun 28, 2013)

Same with me, I have very thick, but fine hair that grows sideways.


----------

